# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch Nam Ninh- thưởng thức món đậu phụ thối

## dulichnamninh

Nguồi Trung Quốc có nhiều món ăn rất đặc trưng: sủi cảo, kẹo xiên. Đậu hũ thối cũng là một món ăn đặc trưng và dân giã nơi đây. Đi du lịch Nam Ninh, bạn nhớ thưởng thức món này nhé. Đây là món ăn không cầu kì, sang trọng, lại có hương vị thum thủm của đậu phụ lâu ngày lên men như thách thức người ăn.


 
Mỗi nơi đều có những món đặc sản riêng. Đi du lịch nơi nào, bạn cố gắng thưởng thức những món ăn nơi đó để biết được hương vị đặc trưng của từng vùng. Món này có lịch sử ra đời rất đặc biệt. Từ đời vua Khang Hy, có một thư sinh nghèo thi mấy lần đều trượt, vì hết tiền nên anh làm đậu hũ để bán. Nhưng không may mắn, đậu hũ của anh bị ế rất nhiều. Anh đã cắt nhỏ chúng ra và cho muối vào để ướp. Vài ngày sau, khi mở ra anh thất có mùi rất khó tả. Anh mạnh dạn nếm thử thì thấy có vị ngon. Từ đó, món đậu hũ thối được bán rộng rãi tại Trung Quốc.

Du lịch Nam Ninh, có rất nhiều món ngon bạn nên thưởng thức. Món đậu phụ thối là một món ăn khơi gợi sự tò mò của người ăn. Món này được bán nhiều ở lề đường và ở chợ, du khách có thể mua rất dễ dàng. Các bạn nhớ tìm những món ăn ngon ở Nam Ninh- Trung Quốc, thưởng thức và góp ý cho Dulichghep nhé!

----------


## dung89

Không biết mùi đậu này thối đến thế nào  :cuoi1:

----------

